# Painting Acc. Parts (Wiper Arms, Hood Latch, Alternator, Misc. Brackets)



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

I am in the tear down stage of my Fox rebuild, I have been removing parts one by one and removing rust with a brass brush and now I want to paint them to prevent future rust. I bought a can of Rustoleum Auto Primer http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=11 and have a few parts primed until I decide on the final colors. 
I was just wondering if there was a special primer I should be using or if the Rustoleum will work.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Painting Acc. Parts (dogginfox)*

Rustoleum works. When I refurbed my '80 Scirocco_S, I used Rustoleum flat black in a quart can, thinned and sprayed with an EL-Cheapo spray gun for an air compressor. I sprayed the mirrors, the bumpers, the window trim, the wiper arms... Anything that had rust, I would usually hit with a wire wheel, goop with some Naval Jelly (phosphoric acid, rust neutralizer), then prime and paint. With a couple of coats of Rustoleum, they were good for 5+ years in the South Florida sun...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I covered my brackets in POR-15 (sticks like glue to rust, not so good on the still-powdercoated surfaces but it looks ok), and covered that in a generic semigloss. Kinda wish I went matte though, to match the original powdercoat look.


----------



## markmarshowsky (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Painting Acc. Parts (dogginfox)*

rustoleum is the better of most rattle can paints. but auto paint supply stores will have some stuff that is better. ive been using a self etching trim paint called "trim black" from "sem" brand. it is about double in price but also comes in a rattle can and you can skip the primer step in most cases. the finish is satin and duplicates the factory finishes really well.


----------

